# Fewer Paramedics means more lives saved



## ffemt8978 (May 22, 2006)

http://www.usatoday.com/news/health/2006-05-21-paramedics_x.htm


> Updated 5/21/2006 8:58 PM ET
> By Robert Davis, USA TODAY
> 
> Cities that deploy fewer paramedics - who in turn treat more victims of
> ...



So, what do you guys think of this report?


----------



## disassociative (May 22, 2006)

*...*

hmm, what a strange occurence. You would think more paramedics = more survival rates. In my district; they won't let a rig go out without at least 1 paramedic on board.


----------



## Guardian (May 22, 2006)

ffemt8978 said:
			
		

> http://www.usatoday.com/news/health/2006-05-21-paramedics_x.htm
> 
> 
> So, what do you guys think of this report?










Very interesting!!!!!!!!!!!!!, i'm going to have to think about this one for a while, lots of variables


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 22, 2006)

Guardian said:
			
		

> Very interesting!!!!!!!!!!!!!, i'm going to have to think about this one for a while, lots of variables



Yeah, way more variables than the number of paramedics in a city.  Things like down time to CPR, downtime to AED, BLS care provided, response times, etc....  Any of these factors can have a marked effect on cardiac arrest survival.


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 22, 2006)

Typical B.S. journalism, they don't print or interpret the whole study only the points they like to make head lines. As well, the study has shown to be flawed and population plus variables as standard deviation to be off set. The variable to be null. 

That is why before a study could be published should be thoroughly reviewed by medical peers.. and then disseminated appropriately and interpreted. 

Be safe,
R/.r 911


----------



## Luno (May 22, 2006)

*Questionable Journalism*

Yeah, I'd agree, it's the typical "most serial killers eat captain crunch..." type of argument....


----------



## Jon (May 22, 2006)

I heard about this at EMS Today '05 in Philly - Bob Davis spoke, and almost got lynched   The study compares places like LA City - Medics on many engines and ambulances... and Boston - a city with VERY few medics.

The arguement is similar to the "Flight Medic Syndrome" I'm sure you've seen -  flight providers have their sh*t together and are VERY good at what they do, because they do it a lot. LA City's medics intubate rarely - because all the tubes are spread out over ALL the medics... medics sometimes tube 3 or fewer times a year! - in Boston, the medics are ONLY dealing with sick patients, and the BLS/ILS providers can handle most things without needing ALS.


----------



## RALS504 (May 26, 2006)

I agree with all of the previous posts, but even if the study is proven true there are more reasons to use a rapid responds ALS system.( i.e. trauma, pain control, and siezures to name a few) This should be a remind to all of use to practice and use our perisable skills.


----------

